# Eingebundene Plugins werden nicht angezeigt



## scooterJava (10. Mai 2010)

Ich habe Eclipse 3.5.2 und möchte zwei Plugins über den dropins-Ordner einbinden. Es geht um das FatJar- und das Visual-Editor-Plugin.

Bei anderen Plugins klappt dies, wenn ich wie auf "http://wiki.eclipse.org/Equinox_p2_Getting_Started" beschrieben vorgehe. Die Plugins tauchen zwar in der Liste der Datei "eclipse/configuration/org.eclipse.equinox.simpleconfigurator/bundles.info" auf, ich finde aber keinen Eintrag in irgendeinem Menü.

(Ja, ich weiß, FatJar ist seit Eclipse 3.4 nicht mehr notwendig. Aber die "Runnable Jar File"-Möglichkeit im Export-Untermenü ist nur eine Untermenge dessen, was FatJar kann.)

Könnte es beim Visual Editor daran liegen, dass ich hier auch Jigloo installiert habe und beide sozusagen auf die gleichen Ressourcen zugreifen wollen, Jigloo aber dominanter ist?


----------



## Wildcard (10. Mai 2010)

Der dropins Folder funktioniert nicht immer zuverlässig. Starte Eclipse mal so:

```
eclipse -clean
```
 und poste anschließend das logfile WORKSPACE/.metadata/.log
VE solltest du übrigens per Update Site installieren.


----------



## scooterJava (10. Mai 2010)

Auch -clean hatte ich schon versucht, inklusive komplettem Neuaufsetzen. Das Log werde ich mir mal anschauen.


----------



## Wildcard (10. Mai 2010)

scooterJava hat gesagt.:


> Auch -clean hatte ich schon versucht, inklusive komplettem Neuaufsetzen. Das Log werde ich mir mal anschauen.



Das clean ist in diesem Fall keine Problemlösung, ich will damit nur erreichen das p2 die Bundle Konfiguration resettet und beim nächsten mal erneut ins log schreibt warum die Bundles in dropins nicht aktiviert werden konnten (p2 versucht das nämlich nur ein einziges mal).


----------



## scooterJava (14. Mai 2010)

Ich hab den Grund gefunden, warum einige Plugins nicht eingebunden wurden.

Wie auf "Getting started" beschrieben und erlaubt, habe ich bei FatJar im Ordner dropins einen eigenen Namen "fatjar" für den Unterordner festgelegt und das Plugin dorthin kopiert:

eclipse/dropins/*fatjar*/eclipse/plugins/net.sf.fjep.fatjar_0.0.31.jar

Bei den meisten anderen Plugins funktionierte das auch anstandslos, nur nicht bei FatJar (und einigen anderen). FatJar will unbedingt einen Ordnernamen haben, der der Bezeichnung der Jar-Datei entspricht, also:

eclipse/dropins/*net.sf.fjep.fatjar_0.0.31*/eclipse/plugins/net.sf.fjep.fatjar_0.0.31.jar

Ein Format, wie es "Getting started" nicht aufführt. Erst jetzt wird FatJar korrekt unter File/Export.../Other und im Kontextmenü des Projekts angezeigt. Alle anderen Formate, also z. B. die Jar-Datei direkt nach dropins kopieren, funktionierten nicht, obwohl dies ja möglich sein soll, denn die Formate-Übersicht erweckt den Eindruck, man hätte hier Wahlfreiheit.

Beim Jar Retriever musste als Ordnername sogar der Name der Zipdatei verwendet werden (com.robnewsome.eclipse.jarretriever_0.1.1) und nicht derjenige der Jar-Datei.


----------

